# Crawfish on the Manti?



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been down on the Manti quite a bit scouting for the archery deer hunt and have done quite a bit of fishing down there in the past. Going to be down there again this week and lately I've been getting the itch to get a whole mess of crawdads and have a feast. Anybody know from personal experience if there are crawdads in any of the Lakes or Reservoirs along the Huntington Canyon or specifically Millers Flat Roads? I.e.: Huntington Reservoir, Millers Flat Reservoir, Cleveland Reservoir......etc. From the DWRs info sheet on crayfish 8k-9k feet may be a little high, so I don't want to waste my time if they aren't there.

I don't know how dearly people hold crawdad spots, so if I'm out of line for asking I apologize, but those mud bugs sure are delicious. Thanks in advance. Shoot me a PM if necessary


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I've seen little ones in Cleveland. If you want to take a little drive down the mountain, Scofield has a ton, but when I was up there at the end of June, they were hard catching. They weren't crawling around around in the shallows at night like we've seen them in the past. Maybe we had the timing or water temp wrong. I've slayed them at Huntington North in the past as well, again if you want to drive down the mountain. Seems like it was earlier in the year when I got them there.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks polarbear. This is still going to primarily be a deer scouting trip, but if I get the time while down there i may make the quick jaunt over to Scofield.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Typically late July or early August seems to be one of the best times to catch them


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Earlier this year I took my family fishing to Cleveland and then over to Millers Flat. At both lakes my kids where playing with the crawdads that they could see swimming in the shallows. I am not sure what the population is but I do know that both of those lakes have crawdads in them.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

400BULL said:


> Earlier this year I took my family fishing to Cleveland and then over to Millers Flat. At both lakes my kids where playing with the crawdads that they could see swimming in the shallows. I am not sure what the population is but I do know that both of those lakes have crawdads in them.


Thanks 400bull. Will give it a shot


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Was at Miller Flat a week ago and caught 5-10 crawdads with little effort. Probably could have caught a lot more if we tried.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If you want to drive down MFR to the southern end, Joe's Valley Res has a bunch. The fish in there like craw plastics too.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Different area, but still about crawdads, what about Recapture near Blanding?


----------

